# OMG, my blue discus laid eggs(update 6.23.2010)



## kevin22

After the long vacation, my discus are being weired.
I thought they were sick, so did large water change
this morning, they laid eggs, didn't even notice they pair off

click to view video



























wrigglers this morning


























6.23.2010 update
vedio


----------



## Chappy

That must have been SOME water change, Kevin  They look GREAT and I'm so happy to see them spawning. Thanks for the update.


----------



## budahrox

Congratz Kevin!!
Good luck with the spawn.
Cheers!!


----------



## kevin22

the last 50% water change trigered the spawn, I guess
Thanks



Embersmom said:


> That must have been SOME water change, Kevin  They look GREAT and I'm so happy to see them spawning. Thanks for the update.


----------



## kevin22

thanks, hope they'll hatch



budahrox said:


> Congratz Kevin!!
> Good luck with the spawn.
> Cheers!!


----------



## H .

kevin22 said:


> thanks, hope they'll hatch


It looks like they will. Nice!


----------



## Smiladon

congrats on the spawn.

What size tank are they in? Looks like a 33G from that angle...could be a 55G too 

I wish you all success in raising the fry.

For food, try microworms or baby brine shrimp.


----------



## Smiladon

I want first dibs on some babies if you are successful at raising them


----------



## kevin22

I hope they do and they don't at the same time.



H . said:


> It looks like they will. Nice!


----------



## kevin22

it's a 90 gallon, part of the side is behind the bookcase.
I just put a divier in middle to separate them and the rest 3 discus.



Smiladon said:


> congrats on the spawn.
> 
> What size tank are they in? Looks like a 33G from that angle...could be a 55G too
> 
> I wish you all success in raising the fry.
> 
> For food, try microworms or baby brine shrimp.


----------



## kevin22

thanks, if they do hatch, need to find out how to raise them, I have to work 9 to 5



Smiladon said:


> I want first dibs on some babies if you are successful at raising them


----------



## Smiladon

Lets hope they hatch. Since it is their first spawn, there is a chance that they didn't do it right 

I PM'd you more details.


----------



## CloudySky

Congratulations!


----------



## H .

kevin22 said:


> I hope they do and they don't at the same time.


I understand your point. If the parent will take care babies at first, it will be not too bad... I'd like take some babies when they are moveable...never have a chance to deal with wild babies.


----------



## dean9922

Pretty exciting for you...hope it all works well for you...congrats!!!


----------



## kevin22

the eggs hatched this morning.



H . said:


> I understand your point. If the parent will take care babies at first, it will be not too bad... I'd like take some babies when they are moveable...never have a chance to deal with wild babies.


----------



## Chappy

kevin22 said:


> the eggs hatched this morning.


That's pretty awesome, Kevin!!!


----------



## Smiladon

very exciting! keep us updated on the progress.


----------



## kevin22

thanks guys. they should free swimming in a day.


----------



## April

more like 3 days..you divided the tank? thats the easy part..raising past 6 weeks is the hardest part. hopefully they attract them to their bodies. they might get tasty looking before that. but sounds good so far..


----------



## kevin22

Thanks, April.
First time have discus wrigglers, and they are wilds. the parents seem doing a great job so far.


----------



## H .

as long as they attach, it will be OK. fun to watch them!


----------



## H .

It proved wild D's don't care BB tank....


----------



## kevin22

for sure. they were doing better after I took sand out.
Kinda worried about the tetras, but the discus parents seem ok with them.



H . said:


> It proved wild D's don't care BB tank....


----------



## kevin22

the parents moved the fry to another spot


----------



## Mferko

do they mouth brood? when do the fry start feeding off the secretions from the parents skin?


----------



## kevin22

they are moving around this mornig on wood, but not on the parents yet


----------



## H .

they will as long as parent didn't run away.


----------



## Smiladon

take another video sometime and share it with us


----------



## kevin22

video


more update at front


----------



## H .

nice watch, lol...


----------



## kevin22

lol, thanks, 8 years later, it's still shiny


----------



## Canadian_Aqua_Farm

*How are those little guys doing?*

Any updates on the fry? I am follwing your rare success with great excitement. It would be wonderful to see some locally raised F1 discus. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya


----------



## Chappy

Canadian_Aqua_Farm said:


> Any updates on the fry? I am follwing your rare success with great excitement. It would be wonderful to see some locally raised F1 discus. I'm keeping my fingers crossed for ya


Ditto!


----------



## Smiladon

Embersmom said:


> Ditto!


Ditto x 2 

This is very exciting indeed!


----------



## kevin22

guys, bad news.
I think maybe too much distraction, the fries didn't attach to the parents.
most of got eaten when they swim around.there are a few left today


----------



## H .

Sounds like what you said. But it's the first time, so it's OK. Be prepare for another run...


----------



## Smiladon

any updates on this Kevin? How are the fry doing now?


----------



## kevin22

it's the third batch now.
they hatched yesterday, will see if they attach or not


----------



## Chappy

They are certainly determined!! Great news, Kevin.


----------



## kevin22

Thanks, let's see what happens


embersmom said:


> they are certainly determined!! Great news, kevin.


----------

